# Bizarre or Weird Music Thread!



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

So what can think of or share that might go along with a collection of the most bizarre music ever recorded? Music within this thread can be contrived of any music genre and can even be songs remade by other artists.

I know that not everybody will dig "absolutely everything" I share ... and I will probably not exactly dig what everybody shares either. I just like exploring and discovering songs I've never heard before or different renditions. So everybody please respect one another in this thread and be polite please. Thanks! :bow: 

so, let's share! 



Biz Markie ----- Benny And The Jets
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iFYJYwtjpc

They Might Be Giants ----- Minimum Wage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDIGaiNO270

Tom Waits ----- I Don't Want To Grow Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzKiqk2iynY

Captain Beefheart --- I'm Gonna Boogiarize You Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLdRh7qdi_g

Those Darn Accordians ----- Baba O'Riley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT4u7wJEFks


----------



## Tooz (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyh5v_GizaY


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice, Tooz!  love the distorted vocals. :happy:


Burnt Orange Peel and I've Seen The Land Beyond ---- Beck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhNNamG6G1c

Meri Wilson ---- Telephone Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO18k215gpk


Dead Milkmen --- Bitchin' Camaro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwkdKfkncok

The Bonzo Doo Dah Band --- The Intro And The Outro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnz7LJMECOg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Any and everything by the Residents. My husband is a big fan. He enjoys torturing me in the car with their cds. I honestly feel like I've died and gone to hell when I hear their music. All I can do is close my eyes and try to focus on something else until I (hopefully) fall asleep.

Hello Skinny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krmowThBYUk&feature=related

Elvis Presley's Teddy Bear: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CFTFIcvz6o

Cry for the Fire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4k5bvYtozI&feature=related

Satisfaction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHWf74kg2cc&feature=related


There's tons more on youtube.. knock yourself out.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy Crap TFG...i just listened to some of that. Does your hubby really like that or does he do it to torture you?? You're a saint for dealing with that.

And I thought it was bad that my hubby goes on "I love you Jesus" music kicks every now and then LOL

I'd be happy to buy you your very own MP3 so you can block the noise out on car rides


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Dead Milkmen --- Bitchin' Camaro
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwkdKfkncok



That takes me back to high school, my '71 Chevelle, liquor stolen from my parents' liquor cabinet, Doc Martens and my dad's old trench coat.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Holy Crap TFG...i just listened to some of that. Does your hubby really like that or does he do it to torture you?? You're a saint for dealing with that.
> 
> And I thought it was bad that my hubby goes on "I love you Jesus" music kicks every now and then LOL
> 
> I'd be happy to buy you your very own MP3 so you can block the noise out on car rides



lol.. honestly I will probably bring my iPod on our next road trip. I find the Residents unbearable. His other favorite band is Tool which I find just as unsettling. I always left the iPod behind because I didn't want to be rude, but I think we'll both be happy if I bring it. I admit I torture him every bit as much when I play vintage Supremes, Mariah Carey, or Leona Lewis.. not so much the songs themselves, but my singing along to them.


----------



## dragorat (Jun 27, 2008)

*How about the ORIGINAL "They're Coming to Take me Away,HAHA"......BACKWARDS!It's the reverse side of the original 45.*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Any and everything by the Residents. My husband is a big fan. He enjoys torturing me in the car with their cds. I honestly feel like I've died and gone to hell when I hear their music. All I can do is close my eyes and try to focus on something else until I (hopefully) fall asleep.
> 
> Hello Skinny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krmowThBYUk&feature=related
> 
> ...



I couldn't find the songs that I like from The Residents. And I am no big fan. One of my high school friends was though. 

The songs that I like are their covers of Prince And The New Power Generation "1999" and The Rolling Stones "Paint It Black."

Here's some more to share:

Agnostic Front ---- Pauly The Dog (you-tuber made the video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNIuyyfbWUw

King Missile ------ Cheesecake Truck Song (you-tuber made the video, too)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNsfntciR2Q

They Might Be Giants ----- I Should Be Allowed To Think (you-tuber made the video ... not crazy about the video .... but like the song )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeGqD4u-AAg


----------



## Tooz (Jun 27, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Any and everything by the Residents. My husband is a big fan. He enjoys torturing me in the car with their cds. I honestly feel like I've died and gone to hell when I hear their music. All I can do is close my eyes and try to focus on something else until I (hopefully) fall asleep.
> 
> Hello Skinny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krmowThBYUk&feature=related
> 
> ...



Umm...that is really strange.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 27, 2008)

Flaming lips-She dont use jelly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0EiPomK_9o

Kimya Dawson-The Beer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HWVtnPaWDg

Ugly Kid Joe-Hate Everything About you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDfIOr1ByIc


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2008)

The Apologetix perform a delightfully wacky
Christian-lyric parody of the Beach Boys'
"Barbara Ann".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5TNirKjhJM

The Apologetix abuse countless other classics,
as well!


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 27, 2008)

....is not all that weird himself...he is after all, a kid outta' the Valley, but he did have a strong influence with the Re/Search Magazine issues of "Incredibly Strange Music." He also put out two albums of genuinely weird/disturbingly amusing music.....but I would also add Crispin Hellion Glover in the mix since he hangs out with Boyd's buddy, Adam Parfrey....it's a whole world of stuff over there! I will continue later with the Tardcore and Psychobilly items of interest! 

View attachment fyodor.jpg


View attachment gean.jpg


View attachment simg_t_mf050096a3pbjpg175.jpg


View attachment tn_sordidevening.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)

*Kiss The Anus Of A Black Cat - Turning Hegel*


----------



## furious styles (Jun 27, 2008)

i love the residents. duck stab is a great album.


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2008)

*One of my favourite artists and a sampling of some of his solo work....

John Frusciante - Untitled #8
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0wwN7gld9b0


John Frusciante - Running Away Into You
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_buurqwCzT0


John Frusciante - Your Pussy's Glued to a Building on Fire
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ihqtHs3ThDw


John Frusciante - So Would Have I
http://youtube.com/watch?v=398l3OA3CZk


John Frusciante - Saturation
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qD108jpzRF4


John Frusciante - Beat Down
http://youtube.com/watch?v=G6Pel0rOQ7M*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

mango said:


> *One of my favourite artists and a sampling of some of his solo work....
> 
> John Frusciante - Untitled #8
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0wwN7gld9b0
> ...



So cool sounding! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> *Kiss The Anus Of A Black Cat - Turning Hegel*




That was wild!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ....is not all that weird himself...he is after all, a kid outta' the Valley, but he did have a strong influence with the Re/Search Magazine issues of "Incredibly Strange Music." He also put out two albums of genuinely weird/disturbingly amusing music.....but I would also add Crispin Hellion Glover in the mix since he hangs out with Boyd's buddy, Adam Parfrey....it's a whole world of stuff over there! I will continue later with the Tardcore and Psychobilly items of interest!



Sounds very interesting to check out!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

imfree said:


> The Apologetix perform a delightfully wacky
> Christian-lyric parody of the Beach Boys'
> "Barbara Ann".
> 
> ...



funny!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Flaming lips-She dont use jelly
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0EiPomK_9o
> 
> ...




These are great! 

Kimya Dawson, neat guitar playing style and lyrical style. Never heard of her ... but I had heard of the other two.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

I rediscovered Frank Zappa and the Mothers Of Invention playing "Brown Shoes Don't Make It." ---- very excellent to listen to. Just heard it this morning. But can't find it on youtube.

Frank Zappa and the Mothers Of Invention ------ In The Sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swgWNM_4eNk

Also Laurie Anderson's song Example #22, very cool! 

Laurie Anderson ---- O Superman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hhm0NHhCBg

Serge Gainsbourg ---- Docteur Jekyll et Monsieur Hyde
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyKzzgkmM28

Demented Are Go ----- Surf Ride To Oblivion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3g6O6iUN4

Julie Brown ---- Cause I'm A Blonde
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rNfZxgkH7k

Pizzicato Five ----- The Audrey Hepburn Complex 
(sound quality starts out kinda rough but improves some)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1k6J6U-RTo


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 28, 2008)

Skid Roper & Mojo Nixon

(619) 239-KING

Burn Down the Malls

Elvis is Everywhere

Tie my pecker to m'leg


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, now for some stuff that actually _is_ bizarre and weird. First heard this during one of my composition lectures; can't say I *_like_* it, but it is bloody good at dipicting absolute horror.

Penderecki - Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5FMVzqaROo

Enjoy.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ....is not all that weird himself...he is after all, a kid outta' the Valley, but he did have a strong influence with the Re/Search Magazine issues of "Incredibly Strange Music." He also put out two albums of genuinely weird/disturbingly amusing music.....but I would also add Crispin Hellion Glover in the mix since he hangs out with Boyd's buddy, Adam Parfrey....it's a whole world of stuff over there! I will continue later with the Tardcore and Psychobilly items of interest!




I bought the Crispin Hellion Glover tape back in the day. I loved Automanipulator ("I play with myself I'm a masturbator").


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 29, 2008)

Some more to add ....


Nina Hagen - "My Way" - Rock in Rio 1985
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he2XSjpAg8s

Wizard Of Oz vs the Moog Cookbook ---song is "Whole Lotta Love"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6yk2S26A5s

Killer Pussy ----- "Teenage Enema Nurses In Bondage"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BJWAMd2IbI

Ben Folds Five ---- "She Don't Use Jelly" (Flaming Lips Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzXlyGruaC4


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Skid Roper & Mojo Nixon
> 
> (619) 239-KING
> 
> ...



I absolutely love all of these! :happy:



:bow:

The first youtube clip of Skid Roper and Mojo Nixon was very excellent! Just love that stompin' bluesy sound! 

That was some kinda cool rigged up percussion of a scraper with some bells *guess?*






Neat rockabilly sounds with some bizarreness!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

some more that I can't find on youtube ....

Jonathan Richman ---- California Desert Party
Iratowns ------ sorta bluegrass version of Gun's In Roses (Welcome To The Jungle)

Stone Temples secret song at the end of their 2nd album "12 Gracious Melodies" (which sorta reminds me of The Love Boat ... lounge music.)

Tom Waits ---- The Ocean Doesn't Want Me (you-tuber video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdLXhgxXguk

Jonathan Richman ---- Ice Cream Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9BkmMjgrwM (song is 3 minutes though the clip is nearly 5 minutes long)

Lou Monte ----- Pepino the Italian Mouse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6LKjLz0Hlk

Hayside Dixie ----- Walk This Way (bluegrass version) ---- cover of Aerosmith
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muyqMrsuLXw
love the jaw harp sound! 

Nintendo Acapella (pretty weird, cheesy, silly .... yet still very neat!) :happy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldFCBpTwEGI
(has mario, tetris, mortal combat, and zelda in it!)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

The Beatles --- Wild Honey Pie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0F98Dlbifo

2 songs .......... Cyanide Breathmint & I get Lonesome --- Beck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOh9aE4pKnE

Beck ---- Satan Gave Me A Taco (you-tuber video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-XuMvxi-vc

Donut Kings --- In Heaven There Is No Beer (cover of Clean Living)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoZCrMKbPN0


----------



## Samurai (Jun 30, 2008)

The No Scope Song

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lJV202TpGrY


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 30, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Some more to add ....
> 
> 
> Nina Hagen - "My Way" - Rock in Rio 1985
> ...



Just adding to your posts here Swamptoad...

My favourite song from Nina Hagen was: "Born in XIXAX "

From what I remember of Nina Hagen, she was an East German opera singer that got thrown out of the opera (and out of East Germany...), headed west and became a pop singer.


Killer Pussy had another good song called "Pump-Rama" which I wasn't able to find. I still have a mini 33 LP from them with a few songs on it. They were from Phoenix if I remember correctly. When the song "Teenage Enema Nurses" came out they staged a "protest" by a group of Enema Nurses in L.A. that was basically a publicity stunt.



No Bizarre or Weird Music thread is complete without mention of the Butthole Surfers...

This was the only Butthole Surfers song to get much radio airplay: "Pepper"

I saw the Butthole Surfers play live twice in L.A. back in the '80s. Each time they played this song "Graveyard" a bit differently, this is the closest to how it looked when I first saw them. The lead singer sang this song through a megaphone, it was louder than hell! (But not quite as loud as the Ramones... seriously.) My friend and I were right up by the stage, the lead singer had wooden clothespins in his hair. When he flipped his hair around some of the clothespins flew off and looked like locusts. Every once in a while he would spit these huge loogies and throw rolls of toilet paper out into the audience. It was a mind blowing experience to say the least. Here is a video of "Graveyard". Good Halloween music to say the least.


You know this one Swamptoad... I'll mention it for the other folks. Here is a previous post in a Rockabilly thread where I posted the "Shockabilly" band called The Cramps. They would definitely fall under the definition of this thread.

Oh, and BTW... Skid Roper (from the Mojo Nixon videos...) was playing a washboard with those old style telephone bells on it.



There used to be a guy on a local L.A. radio station called Dr. Demento (did he ever go national...?) I believe he was the one who first introduced us to Weird Al Yankovic... I'll look for some songs from his show tonight...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

Captain Beefheart --- Frownland


Syd Barrett ---- Effervescing Elephant


Thanks everyone for adding to this thread. :bow:


----------



## Scalloped Dodo (Jul 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Syd Barrett ---- Effervescing Elephant
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for adding to this thread. :bow:



an effervescing elephant with tiny feet and big long snout!!.............syd at his best...

here's one........roger waters/ron geesin - songs from "the body"......got this album(yes, i said album) many years ago, it's just mind candy!!....-dodo


----------



## mimosa (Jul 3, 2008)

I went to my Mexican Mama's casa last weekend. I was watching the Spanish station when these guys appeared. They are called Instituto Mexicano del Sonido. ( Mexican Institue of Sound)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iAa3v0xPcY


This one is my favorite...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SFLITYkJJc&feature=related


Liked this one too....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBZICp5BFk&feature=related


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 3, 2008)

Sockeye! Boy in Love! Ohio's answer to the complete and utter domination of weird music by the weird state...Cal-I-forny! The Volkswhale album is available in its' twisted glory for download...all free and legal! Food Fortunata is the mastermind and his sidekick Poopy gonzales provides bass-ic quidance! Ooooh....I feel kinda; dizzy here....

http://www.archive.org/details/lf059mp3

Uhhhhhh...the second photo is of the crowd as Sockeye performs at Santacon...????????????????????? 

View attachment lf059mp3.jpg


View attachment santacon.jpg


View attachment sockeye01.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

Now, here is the rub of the matter...Pretty Flowers is kinda' Ramones/Jonathan Richman simple in their Tardcoreishness, but they do hit a weird vibe, particularly in the video for "Scheisse Movie".....they do rock out, too! 

http://www.myspace.com/prettyflowers 

View attachment PrettyA.jpg


----------



## olwen (Jul 4, 2008)

The Battles - Atlas from their album Mirrored. I love this song because it's weird. That whole album is weird, but this is my fave track.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ABeqFzHKzoE


----------



## panhype (Jul 4, 2008)

A lil Dutch music for you 

Mengelberg & Bennink


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2008)

The First Edition-Just Dropped In....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwVCeoI05uA


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one has posted anything yet by Spike Jones and his City Slickers:

Cocktails for Two - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvt4b_qwC_Q

Never Hit Your Grandma With a Shovel - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNuytuN7HBA&feature=related


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

Shaving Cream - Benny Bell (1946) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rpq6u8hYgk


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

The I-95 Song - August Campbell & The Spur of the Moment Gang - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85gO8XLb4ug


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

The Rodeo Song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-TNdG6gjY&feature=related


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

Gimme Dat Ding - The Pipkins: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEEy615Jzg4


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

Leader of the Laundramat - The Detergents: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viXsk_pcxHI


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

Shaddap You Face - Joe Dolce: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkD1ptUdz8s&feature=related


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2008)

Get Dancin' - Disco Tex & The Sex-o-Letts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PY425VAQTE

(Disco Tex was actually a guy named Monte Rock III - he was a frequent guest on the Tonight Show back when Johnny Carson was still doing it in New York.)


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't know if either of these have been posted before, but this link shows Eric Clapton at his best, doing some of his most inspired playing in years: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_M9zWORBuA

Carlos Santana's clip is almost as good. It's refreshing to see these seasoned veterans stretching out and taking chances. And his band is with him every step of the way! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BrLEuzVCVQ&feature=related

(Actually these are spoofs that some guy did, dubbing in his own sounds to these concert vids, but I found them so funny I thought I'd share 'em.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2008)

"I Was Kaiser Bill's Batman" - Whistling Jack Smith, 1967

(DOUBLE BONUS: You get to watch someone lip-sync to a record on which all he does is whistle, AND he does it while wearing a Nehru jacket.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQQ5sEOhbjQ


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2008)

"The Mouse" - Soupy Sales (1965)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP1_F9zEF7o

(This is a video clip from his old kiddie show, which he did at WNEW-TV in New York. The song starts around 3:20 if you want to skip the rest of it.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2008)

"Surfin' Bird" - The Trashmen (1963)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2008)

"They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Ha" - Napolean XIV (1966)
(The only song to be banned from radio AFTER it reached No. 1.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TgNCoVmziQ


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 7, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Shaddap You Face - Joe Dolce: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkD1ptUdz8s&feature=related





Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Surfin' Bird" - The Trashmen (1963)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow





Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Ha" - Napolean XIV (1966)
> (The only song to be banned from radio AFTER it reached No. 1.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TgNCoVmziQ



Oh yeah, I remember these! You have fine taste in music sir! :bow:


Here are some Dr. Demento classics...

Fish Heads (by Barnes and Barnes)

Dead Puppies

Let's Get Tanked aka Wet Dream

Star Trekin'


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Anything by Man Man. I LOVE THEM.

Here's an example -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMUffbS-g8


----------



## g-squared (Oct 7, 2008)

how about 

goodbye horses by Q Lazzarus

i dont have a link ready but its one of the songs on my myspace, and its the song playing in clerks 2 when jay is like putting on lipstick in the mirror or something


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 7, 2008)

Richard Cheese doing Slipknot's "People = Shit"

Screamin' Jay Hawkins and Serge Gainsbourg - "Constipation Blues"

Note: The fecal theme thus far is unintentional. :doh:

Primus w/ Tom Waits - "Tommy The Cat"


The Real Tuesday Weld - "Bathtime In Clerkenwell"

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - "The Curse of Millhaven" Sick, but funny if you have a dark sense of humor.

The Magnetic Fields - "A Chicken With It's Head Cut Off"

Debbie Harry + Iggy Pop do Cole Porter - "Well Did You Evah?"


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2008)

More Nina Hagen Weirdness... Very 80s New Wave...

German Music Scene '80s (in German...)

Crash Course in German (in German)


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 8, 2008)

Suburban Legends - Gummi Bears Theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaCwT73WbDU

And also just about anything by the Toy Dolls


----------



## panhype (Oct 8, 2008)

The Screaming Jay Hawkins & Serge Gainsbourg duet from above reminded me of he following. Somehow. Although it's something totally different 

Papa San - Maddy Maddy Cry

Probably the only track whereon the vocalist is crying throughout the whole recording. Or maybe the only successful one. "Maddy Maddy Cry" was #1 in Jamaica for weeks.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 8, 2008)

Art Brut - Emily Kane http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvA0UBesfbY

Rozz Williams - A Fire of Uncommon Velocity http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqURBFDGXAk

Current 93 - It's Time, Only Time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7MnW1qRL0k&feature=related

Dax Riggs - Ghost Movement (live) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95lZZjaFS84

Death in June - Giddy Giddy Carousel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mODFHa9kDPA

Mew - Why Are You Looking Grave? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMQGKKck1UU

The Raveonettes - Blush http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtaxpCCKFy0


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 8, 2008)

What do you get when you cross the older, heavier Elvis with Led Zeppelin?
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
Dread Zeppelin-Heartbreaker
Dread Zeppelin-The Immigrant Song


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 8, 2008)

g-squared said:


> how about
> 
> goodbye horses by Q Lazzarus
> 
> i dont have a link ready but its one of the songs on my myspace, and its the song playing in clerks 2 when jay is like putting on lipstick in the mirror or something


 
That scene is an homage to the Silence of the Lambs 'tuck' scene, which features the same song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jh4gfzTpF0

What happens when you cross the Beatles with Metallica?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCK0a3XbMohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCK0a3XbMohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCK0a3XbMo


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Oct 10, 2008)

Dan Deacon 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=_eMb_kh_glw


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

A-ha (Take On Me) Literal Music Video (different lyrics of course)
different singer and singers ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ

Sarah showed me this. And I thought it was bizarre and liked it.


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 17, 2008)

Ooh, good thread. He's not my favorite, but let's just get the inevitable Mr.Bungle mention out of the way, we'll all feel better. I'm happy to see The Cramps and Laurie Anderson on here. I'm too lazy to cut and paste, but here's some unusual albums:

1. Nico-Desertshore/ Relentlessly ominous and hypnotic. The death knell of gloom as doom overtakes it. Makes me want to build a god.

2.Alice Cooper-Welcome To My Nightmare/ A really fun, theatrical, horror concept album. Rocks like crazy and has Vincent Price on a track. 

3.The Plastics-Welcome Plastics/Obscure Japanese New Wave band from the eighties. Playfully goofy and cliched. Sounds like robots and pixy stix.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 17, 2009)

"Oh, Babe - What Would You Say?" - Hurricane Smith (1972)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg

HUrricane Smith was a record producer in England. He was shopping this song around to different singers, when someone suggested thet he record it himself. He did, and it was a hit on both sides of the Atlantic.

He passed away last year.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 17, 2009)

these are courtesy of my daughter...kids these days find the most random things entertaining 

A Gorey Demise-Creature Feature 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9fddSLyf9Y

I Eat Kids-Barry Polisar The 70's version is the best, but the closest i could find is a cover by the Radioactive Chickenheads

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgaJBgJElQM


Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny-Lemon Demon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwBK31tC5QM


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 17, 2009)

MMMMMax Headroom

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=art+of+noise+paranoimia&hl=en&emb=0&aq=2&oq=art+of+noise#


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't even know what this is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgRriCJARvU


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's some more classic 80s New Wave weirdness...

*Suburban Lawns*

Janitor

Gidget Goes To Hell

Green Eyes

Unable (Can't Baggie Your Love)


----------



## Esther (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, I know some weird ones.

Bjork - It's Oh So Quiet.
This is a weird song, and a strange video for her. Usually she's doing something way more extreme than this, it's suspicious in its innocence! (You can totally tell Spike Jonze directed it though, haha.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGmQXX4gSXI

Tom Waits - Gospel Train.
Actually, the entire Black Rider soundtrack can be a little weird. If you ever get a chance to see the play performed, go!! It's brilliant.
Here's an especially odd clip of Waits recording this song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LCBlz4vouE

Menomena - Well... this band in general. I like them a lot, but they're so sinister-sounding most of the time. Also there's SO much going on that it's hard to believe they can pull it off in person, but they do.
Here's a clip of them performing a song which is appropriately called "Weird".
It's awesome, but bizarre.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhlv1dKDo7k

Also, this video is all kinds of strange.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVCOemBPlA8


----------



## Esther (Feb 18, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Any and everything by the Residents. My husband is a big fan. He enjoys torturing me in the car with their cds. I honestly feel like I've died and gone to hell when I hear their music. All I can do is close my eyes and try to focus on something else until I (hopefully) fall asleep.



Gosh, you win! This is by far the weirdest shit I've ever seen/heard. I thought my boyfriend listening to Ashlee Simpson was bad!!


----------



## Tania (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL, basichip.com always has some seriously interesting recordings available.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 18, 2009)

I listen to a lot of weird bizarre music, but for some reason this guy popped into my head after seeing this thread~

John Otway - Fantastic stuff, my dad loves him and has seen him mnny many times

Then - Really Free

Now - House of the Rising Sun


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't seen this one listed yet...

The Flying Lizards (Interview...)


This is their best known song...

Money
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXiJf8G6-Ao&feature=related

More examples of songs they did...

Dizzy Miss Lizzy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYBx5_p8r_o&feature=related

Great Balls Of Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAwDzYzrEI4&feature=related

And Then He Kissed Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcyG98X86Pc&feature=related

What's New Pussycat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djccC7yYMFg&feature=related

Lovers and Other Strangers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0NNs-3ntQ0&feature=related


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think I saw Fred Lane on here yet. Sadly, I couldn't find his stuff on youtube. I am only familiar with his CD "From the One that Cut You." My favorite track on the CD is "Rubber Room," but I couldn't find it anywhere online in full.


Here is a link where you can preview and download his music.

http://www.midomi.com/index.php?action=main.artist&name=FredLane&from=artist_bio



And here is a review of "From the one that cut you"
http://www.midomi.com/index.php?act...15a2b9f17cc0bf9d35d3011d&from=artist_overview


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

Esther said:


> Oh, I know some weird ones.
> 
> Bjork - It's Oh So Quiet.
> This is a weird song, and a strange video for her. Usually she's doing something way more extreme than this, it's suspicious in its innocence! (You can totally tell Spike Jonze directed it though, haha.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGmQXX4gSXI



That's like my favorite music video ever.
Also, I applaud the mentions of Tom Waits in this thread, amazing artist!

For odd music, lately I've gotten into Estradasphere, an Avant-Garde band that plays any genre you can think of, often mixing genres in a single song. Not lying, one song from their debut is a Blue Grass song with a Doom Metal bridge.

Also big on Rachel's lately, a Neo-Classical group with some Post Rock elements.

If anyone here is also not familiar with John Zorn, I really recommend his work. For me, along with Mike Patton, he's like the greatest "weird musician" in history.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a one hit wonder that was odd even by New Wave standards... Somewhat over the top...

*Sique Sique Sputnik*

Love Missile F1-11 (Live)

Love Missile F1-11 (Video)


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is another Skid Roper & Mojo Nixon song that is a favourite of mine I've been meaning to post. I discovered that it wasn't on YouTube so I recorded it from an LP of it that I have...

Skid Roper and Mojo Nixon

"Wash No Dishes No More"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHUiomX8dF0

Here are some other Skid Roper & Mojo Nixon songs I dug up from Youtube...

"Redneck Rampage"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7VCHj2OSdw&feature=related

"Debbie Gibson Is Pregnant With My Two Headed Love Child"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O92QcjT6vDY&feature=related

"Girlfriend In A Coma" (Morrissey fans don't watch this...  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js_3GuxAgm0&feature=related

"Hate Banks"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brL1AKdhLyQ

"Destroy All Lawyers"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epAWlwUXHOQ&feature=related

"Christmas Christmas"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0Ou3sLcP7g&feature=related

"Legalize It"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YywFjQzatlQ&feature=related


Here is a song Mojo Nixon and the Toad Lickers did with Jello Biafra from a punk band called the Dead Kennedys...

Jello Biafra, Mojo Nixon and the Toad Lickers
"Drinking with Jesus" / "UFOs"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9Jt2IVN5c4&feature=related

Here's one from Jello Biafra I found...

Jello Biafra (Prairie Home Invasion)
"Love Me I'm a Liberal"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGDT7wKvdRk&feature=related


Lastly, here's one that could be considered "weird" in an '80s sort of way. They were a band that was promoted by a local L.A. area DJ named Rodney on the ROQ...

Little Girls - "The Earthquake Song"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceY2zAMkCqQ


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2009)

So glad to see this thread still around ....

reposting this .. only because the other link died ... and its weird and I love it!



Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band --- Intro and Outro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bxv_HLwT7U


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 7, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> So glad to see this thread still around ....
> 
> reposting this .. only because the other link died ... and its weird and I love it!
> 
> ...



The Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band is a classic! I like that "Bo Hey No" on the bass guitar part....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 7, 2009)

Another one from Mojo Nixon - "Elvis is Everywhere"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_hkIN38qnY


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's one that Don Imus used to play from time to time on his radio show, back when he still played music - "Drop Kick Me Jesus (Throught the Goalposts of Life) by Bobby Bare:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO5Y1OuQIxo


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 8, 2009)

Back in 1961, MAD Magazine released an album of rock-n-roll parodies. Both Don Imus and Dr. Demento used to play one song from that album a lot - "She Got a Nose Job".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfqVHby8Nxo


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 8, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Back in 1961, MAD Magazine released an album of rock-n-roll parodies. Both Don Imus and Dr. Demento used to play one song from that album a lot - "She Got a Nose Job".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfqVHby8Nxo



MAD Magazine is a classic! It's been a long time since I've read one, they always were pretty wild. I also used to listen to Dr. Dememto, he definitely was the king of everything weird and demented!


Here's another one by the Dead Milkmen...

"Methodist Coloring Book"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXainwqFvW4


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't find a "playable" music link to this .. but here's some lyrics! 


*The Dead Milkmen 

"Do the Brown Nose" 

Lyrics:*



_Good evening ladies and gentlemen
And welcome to P.J.'s Astrological Love Lounge
We are Lester Shy and the Shyphonics
My name is Lester Shy and these fine
gentlemen all around me
Well they're the Shyphonics
And we hail proudly from Fargo, North Dakota
Now, way down south in Fargo, whenever we
needs a little somethin' extra
We like to do a little thing we call the brown nose
And we'd like all you fine ladies
and gentlemen here tonight
To help us out in doin' the brown nose
So remember: when I shout "What you gonna do?"
You're gonna shouts back "Gonna brown
nose. Gonna brown nose"
Think you can handle that? (crowd: ya!)
I'm pretty sure you can; let's give it a try

What you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
Oh, ladies and gentlemen, you should
all be round up and shot
That was terrible (crowd: moans)
What you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
Yes! Yes! That's so much better
You have my permission to go out and
reproduce (crowd: light cheering)
You're lovely human beings
So now we're gonna do a little brown nosin' for ya
Are you excited? (crowd: cheering)
Are you ready?
Okay then, here we go!

When you want that job, I say now what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
There's rich uncle Bob, I say now what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
You get stopped by the man, I say now what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
Record company wants to sign your band,
I say now what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)

Mercy!
???? myself 300 times

Alright!
Now I know many of you fine ladies and gentlemen
Have begun to ask yourself
Ooh, but Lester Shy and the Shyphonics
How do we do this wild new thing you call the brown nose?
Well take a second, prepare yourself
mentally and physically
We'll show you how to brown nose

Bend your (bend yo') knees (ooh LaLaLa...)
Now move your head like this (ooh LaLaLa...)
Pucker dem lips (ooh LaLaLa...)
Give dat butt a kiss (ooh...)
Kiss my

Askin' for some green, I say now what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
Boss is really mean, I say now what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
Wanna impress your a' girlfriend's
father, I say what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)
Owe some money a' to your brother,
I say what you gonna do?
(Gonna brown nose. Gonna brown nose)

You! Yes you! Here's a dime; run
out and call the PMRC (Ok)

Gonna brown nose!

I wanna see every last one of you brown nosin'
Even you tuna lips

Alright! If you can dig it I wanna hear you shout
Erlenmeyer Flask
(Erlenmeyer Flask)

Alright, I know you loved it the first time
You gonna love it even more the second time
As once more, we prepare to get down
And do some serious big-time brown nosin'

Bend your (bend yo') knees (ooh LaLaLa...)
Move your head like this (ooh LaLaLa...)
Pucker dem lips (ooh LaLaLa...)
Give dat butt a kiss (ooh...)
Kiss my (YA!)

_


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 9, 2009)

I just saw your other music thread Swamptoad, I'll definitely think of some music to post there... Here is my last entry to the bizarre and weird music thread which I think qualifies...

When you think of DEVO, most people would probably consider them fairly mainstream nowadays, but their early songs in particular were pretty weird, especially back in the late '70s when Farah Faucet hairstyles were the thing and jocks would beat you up for wearing a DEVO T-shirt back in high school at that time. These songs are all before"Whip-it" and "Freedom of Choice" came out, and before DJs at the high school dances would play DEVO...

Here is a list of some of their early songs... listen especially to the last and oldest of the songs in this list. This is classic, early DEVO.


Early Devo

Smart Patrol / Mr. DNA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UKtZwWLMp8

Blockhead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPTCiRNeZeU&feature=related

Corporate Anthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6KHJP6iwcc&NR=1

Come Back Jonee - 1978
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSksSO9jc4o&feature=related

Gut Feeling / Slap Your Mammy - 1978
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YievWIX9AKk&feature=related

Devo - Live 1977
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oQql7XXx88&feature=related



Also, no Bizarre or Weird Music Thread would be complete without mentioin of this guy...


"Weird Al" Yankovic

Amish Paradise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsfVw9xxoNY

Like a Surgeon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N26KWq7MmSc&feature=related

White and Nerdy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw&feature=related

Eat It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkq7HLBe178&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

This particular track,'Revolution' by DJ Hype,has a rather peculiar intro before it bursts into some rabid drum 'n' bass madness. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZYLlMGFIHA Listen if you dare...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 9, 2009)

Kicking this up so we can find it.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I just saw your other music thread Swamptoad, I'll definitely think of some music to post there... Here is my last entry to the bizarre and weird music thread which I think qualifies...
> 
> When you think of DEVO, most people would probably consider them fairly mainstream nowadays, but their early songs in particular were pretty weird, especially back in the late '70s when Farah Faucet hairstyles were the thing and jocks would beat you up for wearing a DEVO T-shirt back in high school at that time. These songs are all before"Whip-it" and "Freedom of Choice" came out, and before DJs at the high school dances would play DEVO...
> 
> Here is a list of some of their early songs... listen especially to the last and oldest of the songs in this list. This is classic, early DEVO.



the music of my childhood. ah, to have countercultural parents.

gut feeling has one of the finest riffs in the history of rock.



Adamantoise said:


> This particular track,'Revolution' by DJ Hype,has a rather peculiar intro before it bursts into some rabid drum 'n' bass madness. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZYLlMGFIHA Listen if you dare...



tasty track.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 10, 2009)

"The Pirate Song" by Ray Stevens - being lip-synched by someone else:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdMd...ayList&p=9424DF241FD8F1C7&playnext=1&index=21


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 10, 2009)

"Ahab The Arab" by Ray Stevens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB15kBvn_c

(This was a big hit in 1962, but probably too politically incorrect for radio play today.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 10, 2009)

furious styles said:


> the music of my childhood. ah, to have countercultural parents.
> 
> ...



Are you insinuating that I'm old enough to be your father....!? 


I probably am actually... :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm So Worried - Monty Python


A you-tuber made a video that sorta goes along with this song. I would just love it if people played this on the radio.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I just saw your other music thread Swamptoad, I'll definitely think of some music to post there... Here is my last entry to the bizarre and weird music thread which I think qualifies...
> 
> When you think of DEVO, most people would probably consider them fairly mainstream nowadays, but their early songs in particular were pretty weird, especially back in the late '70s when Farah Faucet hairstyles were the thing and jocks would beat you up for wearing a DEVO T-shirt back in high school at that time. These songs are all before"Whip-it" and "Freedom of Choice" came out, and before DJs at the high school dances would play DEVO...
> 
> ...





Oh Wow!!! I have never even listened to any of the early, classic Devo. The first youtube Devo link was awesome! They really rocked it out live. And I like the weird electronic bleepy sounds and so forth .. Mr. DNA song ... very cool from beginning to end. Enjoyed listening to the changes in it.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Ahab The Arab" by Ray Stevens
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB15kBvn_c
> 
> (This was a big hit in 1962, but probably too politically incorrect for radio play today.)




That was pretty funny.  Never heard that before. :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's one more, I've otherwise run out of ideas on more things to post... This is another one I haven't seen on Youtube. I found this LP in the bargain bin at Rhino Records in Claremont CA back in 1988. The band is called Art Phag and the song is "Golf":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtZL2RJC5WQ


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 10, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Oh Wow!!! I have never even listened to any of the early, classic Devo. The first youtube Devo link was awesome! They really rocked it out live. And I like the weird electronic bleepy sounds and so forth .. Mr. DNA song ... very cool from beginning to end. Enjoyed listening to the changes in it.



Early Devo songs really rocked and were very much on the edge back in the late '70s. Like Furious Styles said, some of their guitar riffs were incredible. I have a few even earlier Devo songs along these lines. I'll see if I can dig them up.

I also have another Dead Milkmen song for you Swamptoad, I'll try to get it recorded later this week.


----------



## protuberance (Mar 10, 2009)

Sopor Aeternus
This guy/girl is a weirdo in the greatest sense of the term. The music is great. It sounds like it should be out of Legend, Labyrinth or The Dark Crystal


----------



## BTB (Mar 10, 2009)

Great and bizarre Entertainer:

Gonzales - Take me to Broadway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7pESuX9E24


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2009)

I like this one! They Might Be Giants performing "Particle Man." Gotta love the stylophone! The song is so simple. A bit on the weird side.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is the very early Devo I mentioned earlier. I knew that Devo dated back well into the '70s but I didn't realize they were doing things back as early as '74! (There even appeared to be a Devo video on YouTube from 1972...)

Devo Hard Core - The early years

"Auto Mo Down"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsNSe2xcVwM&feature=related

"Space Girl Blues"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_yVG24ui3c

"Ohio"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAp_02ertnE&feature=related

Devo 1972?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umjGxBIDnM4


Here's an interesting video I found while searching the other songs...

"Ugletto"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj2TPNjNTzk&feature=related


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is the very early Devo I mentioned earlier. I knew that Devo dated back well into the '70s but I didn't realize they were doing things back as early as '74! (There even appeared to be a Devo video on YouTube from 1972...)
> 
> Devo Hard Core - The early years
> 
> ...



Yeah ... the early Devo stuff is great! :bow:


Here's something else I thought of as weird. It's awesome. 

Brian Eno - Dead Finks Don't Talk


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2009)

Adding some more: :happy:

Boss Hog - I Dig You

Beck - MTV Makes Me Wanna Smoke Crack

Cornelius - Count 5 or 6

The Pixies - Ed Is Dead

Bjork - Triumph Of A Heart


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven't forgotten Swamptoad... still some classic - yet to be posted on Youtube - Dead Milkmen headed your direction! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I don't even know what this is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgRriCJARvU



very repetitive. weird, though.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I haven't forgotten Swamptoad... still some classic - yet to be posted on Youtube - Dead Milkmen headed your direction! :bow:



cool, man. :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 7, 2009)

Here are some random nuggets of weirdness ...

Zlad
Elektronik Supersonik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvIq_tUwRxo&feature=related
This lyric cracks me up... "I is more stronger than Darth Vapor..."


This one has to be Swedish...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPnGPIMUnus&feature=related


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 7, 2009)

Has everyone forgotten "The Tubes"?? Before they went commercial they were awesome. Before there was punk there was:

"White Punks On Dope"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP8nGNbk7oQ


Who remembers Keith Moon made a solo album???
It was awful:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tZ3l78Lxt8


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 7, 2009)

Possibly the most bizarre Beatles song of all time - "You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFFB4xGfzRk


----------



## stan_der_man (May 21, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I haven't forgotten Swamptoad... still some classic - yet to be posted on Youtube - Dead Milkmen headed your direction! :bow:





swamptoad said:


> cool, man. :bow:



Finally got it recorded! No image other than that of my truck stereo.

Here is one of my favourite Dead Milkmen songs, "I Dream of Jesus" from the album:

"Not Richard, but Dick"


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2009)

Ah, cool! Thanks for sharing it man. 

thats such a crazy repetitive guitar riff they use in the song, too.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Possibly the most bizarre Beatles song of all time - "You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)":
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFFB4xGfzRk





lol .. that was pretty werid and bizarre .. and I never heard it before ... cool thanks!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Has everyone forgotten "The Tubes"?? Before they went commercial they were awesome. Before there was punk there was:
> 
> "White Punks On Dope"
> 
> ...



White Punks On Dope ... first of all .. crazy band attire ... yeah, pretty weird song! thanks. 

I never knew Keith Moon made a solo album ... it was a bit poppy sounding ... hmmmm ..... still sounded ok .. not at all like The Who.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 21, 2009)

Ballad of Bilbo Baggins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnqqdZZddFE


----------



## PunkPeach (May 22, 2009)

He is a little different and offbeat...but I still like him.


Muck Sticky-I Wanna Be A Christmas Tree http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6f3pfhVUgk

Muck Sticky-Cereal Time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz6xHNZ_D0M


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Ballad of Bilbo Baggins.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnqqdZZddFE




Yep, I've seen this before. Thanks for sharing. Definitely weird. I think I even heard this played once on the weird XM Radio T.V. Station. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> He is a little different and offbeat...but I still like him.
> 
> 
> Muck Sticky-I Wanna Be A Christmas Tree http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6f3pfhVUgk
> ...





Thank you for those weird and bizarre music selections. Nice.


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2009)

Hayseed Dixie redoes J. Geil's Band (Centerfold) .... I just think its a bizarre or weird rendition of the original. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHRZASJLn9I

the video is that of J. Geil's Band ... a youtuber made this. Great music though. Enjoy! :bow:

Oh yeah and I have the whole album - Hayseed Dixie (A Hillbilly Tribute To Mountain Love) It's a great album. Lots of cool other covers on it as well.

And I just found this ... they even covered Black Sabbath "War Pigs" ...

Here's a LIVE version: This is just AWESOME!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_fODduUkk4


----------



## Jasminium (May 31, 2009)

The Kids of Widney High are all mentally disabled, they do their own instruments and vocals, and they're completely awesome. My favorite song of theirs is Insects, but I can't find it on youtube, so here is New Car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcrei6ih0_c&feature=channel_page


Diamanda Galas - Double Barrell Prayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T29Lqpi2RQ


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Jun 1, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> So glad to see this thread still around ....
> 
> reposting this .. only because the other link died ... and its weird and I love it!
> 
> ...



You posted the Bonzos _and_ Brian Eno? :smitten:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 1, 2009)

Jasminium said:


> The Kids of Widney High are all mentally disabled, they do their own instruments and vocals, and they're completely awesome. My favorite song of theirs is Insects, but I can't find it on youtube, so here is New Car.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcrei6ih0_c&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool videos Jasiminum! That first one is quite good for mentally disabled high school students!

The second one sort of reminded me of a more hardcore version of Laurie Anderson...

Here is a Laurie Anderson who is an experimental musician:

Mach 20

Zero and One

Head


----------



## Jasminium (Jun 1, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool videos Jasiminum! That first one is quite good for mentally disabled high school students!
> 
> The second one sort of reminded me of a more hardcore version of Laurie Anderson...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on Laurie Anderson, she's thought provoking and just wonderful. I had never heard of her before. Head is just bizarre, I love it.


----------



## Jasminium (Jun 6, 2009)

Richard Cheese is another good one, he's a lounge singer that covers popular songs. 

- Get Down with the Sickness.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...down+with+the+sickness&hl=en&client=firefox-a


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 22, 2009)

this thread needed a *bump*

one more weird one...

caution! once this gets in your head you will never be rid of it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr79PVes3kk


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> You posted the Bonzos _and_ Brian Eno? :smitten:




Nice. Yeah, I like 'em both! 


Very pleased to see that this thread doing well. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool videos Jasiminum! That first one is quite good for mentally disabled high school students!
> 
> The second one sort of reminded me of a more hardcore version of Laurie Anderson...
> 
> ...





Is there any way that you can upload or share Laurie Anderson's song "Example 22"? I really love this song but can't seem to find it anywhere. 


cool links, btw! thanks for sharing.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2009)

I have another contribution ... 


Micachu & The Shapes - Golden Phone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TRkZpFgJcI



and also



The Residents - Guylum Bardot (the song is kinda on the middle part)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9QvdoMfCn0


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank Zappa - Brown Shoes Don't Make It - 1979, Munich (audio only)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH3HsZHe_AI





I like the song off the album but could not find that version.


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2014)

*bump*


Laurie Anderson - Example #22


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA9Q4RC10k4


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 10, 2015)

The same song that we are familiar from Prince "1999" 
The Residents "1999" version


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmTSNCf6X7Y[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Dec 15, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s55g2dUVBfk[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2015)

MattB said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s55g2dUVBfk



hahaha!!!!


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 26, 2015)

This is just something I'm kind of into. You don't really have to even understand the language to appreciate it on some level. FYI, Coke Studio, is this, I guess, television series, sponsored by Coca-Cola in Pakistan and featuring & teaming up local artists across all genres (folk, rock, traditional, ect...). It's very popular.

_Daanah Pah Daanah_ - *Akhtar Chanal Zahri* & *Komal Rizvi*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3F7kcLrGvA[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Dec 26, 2015)

ZOINKS!!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNl5M5o7i5c[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Dec 30, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWTHJ6LGa4U[/ame]


----------



## Kristal (Dec 30, 2015)

The question is...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwQw6_X9hPk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwQw6_X9hPk[/ame]


----------



## Kristal (Dec 31, 2015)

In the Hall of the Mountain King

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r__Dk4oWGJQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r__Dk4oWGJQ[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qBgxF6KyDI[/ame]


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2015)

Man with crazy voice
https://youtu.be/lJTzzVsUNAU

Andy Kaufman Does Elvis Presley
https://youtu.be/9kpBzUQHYtM
Thank you very much.
It's a joke man. . .


----------



## Kristal (Jan 1, 2016)

The Flying Saucer

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byK01DWXfgQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byK01DWXfgQ[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 2, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvgVsxaqYgA[/ame]


----------

